# Updated planted tanks and cichlids!



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Love the pictures.

What is your secret to getting your vals to spread? I just got some jungle val in that is looking rough due to being shipped from one coast to the other. I think they'll be fine in a few weeks, but we'll see.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Time, water column ferts, and lower lighting works for me. This photo was taken of my "Oscar" tank shortly after planting it in Dec. 2015...I separated a load of small Vals I got here from the sell forum and planted each one individually. Note I use plain sand in all of my tanks either being PFS or Black Diamond sand. I havent really touched this tank or messed with its scape at all since...with the exception of removing the Apon to another tank. The vals and pontederiifolia have just filled in and spread. 










I think in all honesty Vals do best in low lighting; I have never had success with Vals in higher light. My 75G O tank has 3 32watt T8 bulbs on it....my 50G jungle tank has a cheapo black 2 bulb shoplight from lowes on it without a real reflector. The only ferts I use is Flourish Comp...I do dose about 5caps per week on the 75G after each WC. Years ago i did EI dosing and etc but these days I just dont have time so tanks are simplified to mostly low light setups or hardscape only tanks. Algae is just part of the deal with low tech and using silica sand...so Ive just grown to love it. 

Even on my midtech tank with CO2...currently it just has a 2bulb shoplight using 2x32watt bulbs until I either figure out what fixture I want or I decide to just go with it. I think most people just use too much light these days and many plants really just don't need it. I put my 1 "good" fixture on my Jag's tank to algae farm it just because it is such excess for the plants I prefer to keep.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.

My tanks are fairly low light, so that shouldn't be a problem. I made sure that I didn't bury them too deep and I dose once a week. The only leaves that look bad are the ones the seller cut for whatever reason. The leaves that were not trimmed are fine. 

If I can't make this batch work, I'll order some through my LFS. I just might have them get me some anyway. One can never have too many vals in my humble opinion.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

True to that! I have limited my vals to 2 tanks right now...but they are seriously one of my fav plants. I am contemplating a 20G Xhigh with micro fish, manzanita, and Vals. Been many years since Ive kept dwarf rasbora and the like so it is time I think. lol 

Just leave the melting leaves alone...as they die back the plant will use nutrients from those leaves to help establish themselves.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I've been tempted to cut the dying ends off, but have resisted. I read in a few places that is best just to leave them alone although they didn't give a reason why. Now I'm glad I haven't gone near them with a pair of scissors. 

New tank idea sounds like a fun project.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah...since its so tall; Im also toying with the idea of a kind of riparium thing with some easy plants growing out the top in planters like some pothos and bamboo. Its something Ive never done so should be a fun little project. lol


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Incredible tanks and pics!! Vals took over my tanks a couple years ago... and I was dosing a substantial amount of Glut... so much for it killing them... I was yanking out plants a couple times a month. I won't put them in my tanks anymore...
I absolutely love the scape on the first tank... and what are the inhabitants in the second?? Firemouths and Tiger Barbs?? Too cool!!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

The 2nd 50G has 3 male Firemouths, mated pair of Rainbow cichlids, 1 stunted/deformed rescue female GT....and a school of Tigerbarbs. 

Thanks!


----------

